# SS 16.09.17 - Hartmann #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Karl Amadeus Hartmann (1905 - 1963)*

Symphony No. 3 

1. Largo ma non troppo - Allegro con fuoco (Virtuose Fuge)
2. Adagio (mit bewegtem Ausdruck)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and a new Symphony is up. This week it's German composer Karl Hartmann's 3rd Symphony. I'm not too familiar with this one so I'm looking forward to hearing it.

I'll be listening to:









Ferdinand Leitner/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Once again, there aren't many recordings of this one so I'll post some YouTube links for those without a recording. It also happens to be the Leitner recording I will be listening too:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going with this one.
( from under a lot of dust)


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I saw this one coming realdealblues, even all the modernist are letting you down.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I saw this one coming realdealblues, even all the modernist are letting you down.


It's ok. I will still post it until my list is done and then we'll see if it's time to retire the Saturday Symphony. But I still have quite a few works left to post so I'll keep posting  Unless we go several weeks without anyone listening at all, then I might hang it up.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As luck would have it I was offline during that weekend - a pity as I rate K.A. Hartmann as one of my favourite 20th century symphonists. It's also a pity that his work in general continues to go under the radar so often (presumably this explains the paucity of responses for this symphony). I did play all the symphonies relatively recently prior to this, though, and this is the set I've got...


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened to the youtube link and found the piece very acerbic and interesting. I'll definitely return for another listen as well as explore his other works. Thanks RDB for continuing with Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm glad you brought this to our attention. I listened to the youtube recording. I hadn't thought to explore this symphony before. I regularly enjoy listening to a CD of his 5th and 6th performed by Gunther Herbig conducting the Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester and his 8th performed by Herbert Kegel conducting the Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig. This is a wonderful composer.

This symphony foreshadows the 6th, but the 3rd seems to have more emotive power. I’m amazed by how musical he can be with so much dissonance. But it’s not really Schoenbergian expressionism. He has a unique style that is in some ways like Hindemith in counterpoint but is more dissonant and dense, and is at the same time not far removed from Bartok and Stravinsky in language. Great symphony. I wish I had written it.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

My apologies for being late to this thread. I will be listening to the Metzmacher on Warner.









Besides his symphonies, concerti, and chamber music, have a listen to Simplicius Simplicissimus. A great opera!


----------

